# hgh lab ?? 12ml vial



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys and girls, my source has come to me with a new to me product made by hgh labs (cheesy name or what) and they come in 12ml vials not the standard 10ml, just wondered if anyone has heard of them and more to the point used them.... any feedback would be great ............. GRIM-REAPER:cursing:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

By the looks of my cousin they are Over-dosed and good to go.for reviews do a research by its american name "nian labs" . Very cheesy name tho


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

have looked at some of the reviews and very mixed!!!!! how overdosed have you heard ???


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Mate he is getting great results off low doses and this is some one who's been on gear for as long as I can remember , try it mate u wil love it !


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks mate will get some in and give it a shot:thumbup1:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

my source can only get equi-test and test prop, was gonna do 2ml of each mon and thurs for 12weeks then pct. have used same cycle about 6mths ago with pro chem but only for 10 wks and got some lean gains but due 2 poor info on pct lost most so will be ready this time :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am using eq and test e blend, 450 per mil, bloody powerful stuff, not sure how long i can handle this lol


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

im using b/dragon at the mo and really impressed, no discomfort or pip but maybe the extra 2ml may sway me away (and its a bit cheaper ) :bounce:


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

get some pics up guys lets see what we are dealing with lol. . . .


----------



## bigdawgxl1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Has any one ordered fom nian lately? Wonder if they are still around? Havnt heard anything lately....


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Using HGH Mast-Prop 100 at the moment and happy with results. Ive also heard they are slightly overdosed from a couple of guys locally


----------



## adi kot (Jul 26, 2010)

i am using tren/prop HGH labs and seems good enough! used to use british dragon, still undecided witch is the best though, not a lot in it


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

grim-reaper said:


> my source can only get equi-test and test prop, was gonna do 2ml of each mon and thurs for 12weeks then pct. have used same cycle about 6mths ago with pro chem but only for 10 wks and got some lean gains but due 2 poor info on pct lost most so will be ready this time :lol:


prop needs to be injected more frequently than twice a week, whats the ratio of equi-test?? might be better doubleing up on that instead, or go for every other day injections of 1ml of each :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

a friend is using it....not sure which compound....but said its a little pip'py


----------

